# woodtek jointer



## FredIV (Nov 9, 2011)

Evening gents. I'm heading over to a person's house who is selling a 6" woodtek jointer on CL. Does anyone one know if replacement blades are easy or hard to come by for this brand? Are most replacement blades universal? Does anyone have any experience with this?

Thanks,
Fred


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The Woodtek shouldn't be much different than several other 6" Asian jointers like the Griz 1182, Sunhill, Bridgewood, older Jet, older PM, Ridgid, etc. Just measure the length, height, and thickness, then check Holbren, Infinity, Hartville Tool, Grizzly, Amazon. It shouldn't be hard at all to find blades.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Knives are the easy parts to find : ) You can also have them made at any good sharpening service. That's what I did for my antique 8" jointer.


----------



## Rich_LI (Jan 9, 2013)

Did you get the jointer, wondering if it is the same on I am looking at on CL in Merrick Long Island. Looked at some reviews, it does not get a great review on http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/tools/archive/2009/01/29/6-in-Jointers.aspx. Take a look

Thanks

Rich


----------



## FredIV (Nov 9, 2011)

Rich. I have not pulled the trigger on the jointer. Still deciding on whether to spend the money for a new grizzly 6" or 8" jointer.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't see much advantage getting a new 6" over the used one (if it's in good shape and priced right). Getting an 8" definitely has some benefit.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Woodtek is a house label for Woodworker's Supply, a good
company that sells decent quality light industrial machines
made in Asia. You won't go far wrong buying a used
Woodtek machine in good condition.

http://woodworker.com


----------



## FredIV (Nov 9, 2011)

Knottscott. Agreed about buying a new 6". Once I use the new one, it now becomes used anyway. 
That said, I'm leaning towards used. However, based on reading reviews, etc on jointers, I tend to see a lot of guys wishing for an 8" after they've used a 6" for some time. I guess that's what my real battle is.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

If you can wait , 8" jointers come up on Craigslist on occasion. The other thing about 8" jointers is the amount of real estate they take up in the shop . For example , mine is 65" wide and 24" deep.


----------



## FredIV (Nov 9, 2011)

Dusty56, that is my other dilema. I would love to have the 8" jointer but my shop would really shrink with a 72" bed.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

The funny part is , now I have an antique 4" Delta that I restored , that I use for small stuff as well : )
The 8" is nice , but not always necessary. 
I took it on as a restoration project more than anything else. Couldn't resist the Craigslist ad for $100….We shook hands at $80 and we were both happy. 
I think me more than him , as he thought it was a 6" jointer due to the model 60 on the front tag. 
I kept the secret to myself….LOL : )


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## FredIV (Nov 9, 2011)

Great job restoring that baby. It's nice when you can give something a little TLC!!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you very much : )


----------



## RobertsPlace (Aug 19, 2012)

Dusty56 - I know this thread is old, but that jointer restoration is amazing. Are you sure that's the same jointer? LOL.


----------

